# Grinder



## KTM-KID (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi. Looking for advice. I have a Oracle and the grinder has been jamming. So I removed the burrs and clean it. But now I can not get it back in.

I know you need to inline the bottom to twist and turn. But it's no go. It seems it's to high to get in line with the pegs in the grinder. Any clues for me please?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Usually due to grinds where it latches in the housing. Cocktail stick etc making sure they are clear.


----------

